# Find the name of the Game??



## amjath (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi guys,

I would like to know a forgotten name of a PC game which I played it on my first PC. So it goes like this

* Its a FPS game, who is a COP [remember more like a [strike]fe[/strike]male character]
* Some kind of electric guy shows up in between the thugs
* Game starts with chaos outside police station
* Shooting happens on teh rooftop
* Can use COP vehicles [only cop vehicles i guess]
*the game happens only at night [new]

thats all i can remember, i was so addicted to the game during 2007 [game may not be from 2007] and now i forgot the name. Please help me with game name.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2014)

Any other details you can remember? Such as weapons, game mechanics, etc?


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Any other details you can remember? Such as weapons, game mechanics, etc?



no i was so noob, first pc, first full game than just demo games.

powerhoney was discussing about virtua cop to someone else in offtopic thread. Is it related

- - - Updated - - -

Edit: FPS mean u can only see the gun is it?? I can see whole body of the character in the game


----------



## Flash (Jul 9, 2014)

In Virtuacop, you will just move your mouse to shot enemies, and to select a path. 
Moreover, you will only see the crosshair of the gun in a screen against NPC's.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> no i was so noob, first pc, first full game than just demo games.
> 
> powerhoney was discussing about virtua cop to someone else in offtopic thread. Is it related
> 
> ...



If you can see the body of the character you are playing, it is a Third Person Shooter for First Person Shooter.

VirtuaCop is a arcade shooter, you cannot move, you can only shoot at enemies and your character moves by itself after you have killed off a wave of enemies.

- - - Updated - - -

Is it Resident Evil 2 by any chance? From what I remember the first stage is set in a police station.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry, [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]
I could help the other guy but can't help you... 
Anyway, just from guessing, was it Oni or as Desmond said, maybe Resident Evil???


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 9, 2014)

Seems like resident evil2


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2014)

thanks guys for the help, there are no zombies so no resident evil

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If you can see the body of the character you are playing, it is a Third Person Shooter for First Person Shooter.
> 
> VirtuaCop is a arcade shooter, you cannot move, you can only shoot at enemies and your character moves by itself after you have killed off a wave of enemies.
> 
> ...





Flash said:


> In Virtuacop, you will just move your mouse to shot enemies, and to select a path.
> Moreover, you will only see the crosshair of the gun in a screen against NPC's.



its not virtua cop then



powerhoney said:


> Sorry, [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]
> I could help the other guy but can't help you...
> Anyway, just from guessing, was it Oni or as Desmond said, maybe Resident Evil???



its okay bro, there are no extra terrestial things or aliens or zombies in the game.
But in some levels there are kind of electric guy/lightning guy with a suit was standing. when he sees me he will shoot his electricity/lightning on me


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2014)

Is there hand to hand combat too? In that case it could be Oni.

Gameplay video for reference :


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2014)

^ no definitely not this


----------



## ratul (Jul 10, 2014)

Stranglehold?


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

^ sorry not this too

Another thing i remember is, the game happens only at night


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2014)

What platform is this for?


----------



## Kalyan (Jul 10, 2014)

Is it Urban Chaos? But this game is a TPS and has this electric guy as villain and has drivable vehicles both police and civilian. The protagonist is a female cop.


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

Kalyan said:


> Is it Urban Chaos? But this game is a TPS and has this electric guy as villain and has drivable vehicles both police and civilian. The protagonist is a female cop.




awesome yes it is. thanks a lot. 

first time i'm hearing about TFS sorry everyone for confusing you guys with FPS

this game came into my dreams often and i almost thought that its not the game and its a dream

Isnt  it a great game??



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What platform is this for?



seriously bro 



> I would like to know a forgotten name of a PC game which I played it on my first PC.


----------



## snap (Jul 10, 2014)

TDF game hunt complete


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

Seriously, bro... You don't know what an FPS and what a TPS is???


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

And, game is not from 2007... It's from freaking 1999!!!


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2014)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] has a lot of potential to become a quizmaster on games.  [MENTION=9220]Kalyan[/MENTION] : awesome..


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

snap said:


> TDF game hunt complete


yes  I might play this game once again


powerhoney said:


> Seriously, bro... You don't know what an FPS and what a TPS is???



seriously yes, i doont know why this game is TFS type


powerhoney said:


> And, game is not from 2007... It's from freaking 1999!!!



i told you i dont remember  :8 you should give it a try

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] has a lot of potential to become a quizmaster on games.  [MENTION=9220]Kalyan[/MENTION] : awesome..



u think  and winner should be kalyan

so anyone tried this game


----------



## Vyom (Jul 10, 2014)

Well, now that digitans have successfully "cracked this code", why not try to identify another game.
Its a game I used to pay when I was in school, about more than 10 yrs ago, in game parlors. It was a great game with awesome graphics, but I forgot the name.

1. It was a side scrolling game and was played from left to right (like Contra)
2. During the start of the game, a helicopter used to drop the shooter with a basic gun
3. The premise was a desert in first level
4. Player could be resembled with clothes like Alladin. And villians were all humans too, so no zombies etc.
5. During the game player could get more powerful guns and the upgraded guns used to be awesome
6. Graphics was just awesome, not like Contra, but much better, with no clear boundaries around the objects, but blurred pixels (I don't know how to explain this)
7. The player was static, means it seemed like he was moving, even while it was standing still. Like he was breathing heavily
8. At the end of first stage, a BIG creature/machine used to come from top, and the player needed to shoot it while avoiding the bullets from the creature/machine.
9. The game had multiple levels, and some levels had to be played scrolling down to up. (again like contra)
10. Game could be played with two players simultaneously.

I don't know if I was able to paint a clear picture, but I don't know much apart from it. Do anywhere remember?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 10, 2014)

So here's my "which is this game".

1. It was co-op.
2. My brother and I used to play this and I think there were 4 players. 2, me and him, and 2 AIs.
3. They were all dressed in red clothes and there was one big dude, one lady and two other guys.
4. It was 3D top-down like. Enemies were humans
5. I clearly remember that I could get an axe from the wall by breaking its case. (Err.... lels?)
6. It's an old game.

Thanks for your help in doing a favour for my nostalgia.


----------



## ratul (Jul 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Well, now that digitans have successfully "cracked this code", why not try to identify another game.
> Its a game I used to pay when I was in school, about more than 10 yrs ago, in game parlors. It was a great game with awesome graphics, but I forgot the name.
> 
> 1. It was a side scrolling game and was played from left to right (like Contra)
> ...



seems to me like metal slug series...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 10, 2014)

ratul said:


> seems to me like metal slug series...



GOD, YES! It is Metal Slug! Was my description so apt? 

Thanks, ratul. I am going to FIND this game at whatever cost and play the hell out of it!!!


----------



## ratul (Jul 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> GOD, YES! It is Metal Slug! Was my description so apt?
> 
> Thanks, ratul. I am going to FIND this game at whatever cost and play the hell out of it!!!



your description was good, me and my brother used to play a hell lot of metal slug, snow bros, contra etc. in childhood...


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]  You missed the part, where the player gets into a tank and shoots others.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Well, now that digitans have successfully "cracked this code", why not try to identify another game.
> Its a game I used to pay when I was in school, about more than 10 yrs ago, in game parlors. It was a great game with awesome graphics, but I forgot the name.
> 
> 1. It was a side scrolling game and was played from left to right (like Contra)
> ...



Sounds like Metal Slug.

- - - Updated - - -



NVIDIAGeek said:


> So here's my "which is this game".
> 
> 1. It was co-op.
> 2. My brother and I used to play this and I think there were 4 players. 2, me and him, and 2 AIs.
> ...



Need more data.


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sounds like Metal Slug.



Dude its answered and accepted, what happened to you. R u drunk


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> Dude its answered and accepted, what happened to you. R u drunk



*i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/154/912/berneydidnotread.gif?gccfxDoRequest=1


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 10, 2014)

my vote to make this kind of thread sticky ............


----------



## seamon (Jul 10, 2014)

My turn:
1. 2D Side scrolling game.
2. We control a wizard with the option of choosing different wizards.
3. We get different powers as we progress such as a boulder magic( a big boulder appears which crushes enemies in front of us).


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> My turn:
> 1. 2D Side scrolling game.
> 2. We control a wizard with the option of choosing different wizards.
> 3. We get different powers as we progress such as a boulder magic( a big boulder appears which crushes enemies in front of us).



more details like year in which u played graphic quality etc............


----------



## seamon (Jul 10, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> more details like year in which u played graphic quality etc............



2005-06. No option of graphics quality I think.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> My turn:
> 1. 2D Side scrolling game.
> 2. We control a wizard with the option of choosing different wizards.
> 3. *We get different powers as we progress such as a boulder magic( a big boulder appears which crushes enemies in front of us).*



Sounds like, Jetpack Joyride to me. But it don't have "wizards". 

Plus 1 for this thread as sticky. Requested.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> My turn:
> 1. 2D Side scrolling game.
> 2. We control a wizard with the option of choosing different wizards.
> 3. We get different powers as we progress such as a boulder magic( a big boulder appears which crushes enemies in front of us).


Mystic towers??? But that was a lot older... Around early 90s, I think...


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

^^
Mage wars, maybe???


----------



## Vyom (Jul 10, 2014)

Flash said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]  You missed the part, where the player gets into a tank and shoots others.



Yea. I forgot a lot of things. But the screenshots on google reminded me of many things, like 
* People also used to throw knives to the protagonist
* That old man, who use to be tied up in ropes, and when I freed him, he used to take out a pant and give power ups from it  Then he used to walk away which seemed like some form of dance (imagine an old guy walking/dancing casually in a freaking war! xD)
* The camel on which he could rode!
* The bombs which he could throw to destroy many villains in one go! .... etc...

Btw, on the related note to the Old man with Pants in Metal Slug...



Spoiler



*funnywebcomic.com//comics/2010-10-04-Videogame-06.gif


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 10, 2014)

sorry, adding one more before the previous is guessed..
1. I played this game in like year 1997-2000
2. it was contra kind of game from Blizzard
3. you press up key to hide from enemies
4. when you hide, you see the character in shadow, while the enemies cant and they roam around usually
5. weapons - guns & grenades
6. it was a 2d game


----------



## seamon (Jul 10, 2014)

[MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]     [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] nope.
Also, you climb levels like this:
*www.freegameaccess.com/images/level-editor-big.jpg


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/154/912/berneydidnotread.gif?gccfxDoRequest=1


Wtf 

I thought of making this thread sticky, u guys read my mind.

Make it sticky will update the op with some rules


----------



## true_lies (Jul 11, 2014)

My turn:
1. Played around early 2000s
2. You play as a cop operating a Mech taking down the mafia.
3. Mech was a bi-pedal, with ability to change into a hovercraft.
4. View was isometric top-down
5. Graphics were good for that time
6. You could play in vs mode as well with another player in split view, taking down their base
7. Weapons - guns, rockets, mortars, lasers
8. Played it as a demo from a tech magazine CD (Chip i think or maybe Digit, don't remember)

....and yeah, +1 for sticky


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't have any name to find...but I suggest all guys to play BOD (Blade of Darkness)
this game I used to play in my 1st P4,128 MB Ram machine (it was released in 2001)

its an RPG with 4 classes of characters (Barbarian,Knight,Dwarf & a Female character)
good story & graphics is also good (way back of 2001)
hack & slash,lots of blood (better blood effect than POP),
lots of combos,weapons etc

i have played it with many MODS of it



Spoiler



It's developed by Codemasters


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Need more data.



Sadly, that's all I remember. :<

The graphics were blocky, it was that old.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 11, 2014)

true_lies said:


> My turn:
> 1. Played around early 2000s
> 2. You play as a cop operating a Mech taking down the mafia.
> 3. Mech was a bi-pedal, with ability to change into a hovercraft.
> ...



Future Cop LAPD?

Gameplay for reference :



- - - Updated - - -



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Sadly, that's all I remember. :<
> 
> The graphics were blocky, it was that old.



So DOS platform? Was it 3D?


----------



## true_lies (Jul 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Future Cop LAPD?
> 
> Gameplay for reference :



YES!!! that's the one. Thanks a lot
Me and friends went crazy playing the vs. mode. Thanks again


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2014)

The vs mode was so incredibly fun, it felt JUST like a moba, with minion tanks going to base, turrets in base.. OMFG now that i think of it, it had EVERYTHING modern MOBA has, turrets to stop minion tanks, destroying inhibitors, taking new bases to spawn super tanks, defensive air fortresses
it came BEFORE warcraft 3


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 11, 2014)

its my turn plz help me too:

the game was about fighting in cars, each cars were euipped with waepons and the was this arena in which we can drive the vehicle the aim was to destroy each opponent car and every other car was unique game is before 2004.............


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So DOS platform? Was it 3D?



It might be a DOS game. And yes, it was 3D.


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> its my turn plz help me too:
> 
> the game was about fighting in cars, each cars were euipped with waepons and the was this arena in which we can drive the vehicle the aim was to destroy each opponent car and every other car was unique game is before 2004.............



oh my god, I played it. All i could remmeber is GTA SA car fighting


----------



## Anorion (Jul 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> its my turn plz help me too:
> 
> the game was about fighting in cars, each cars were euipped with waepons and the was this arena in which we can drive the vehicle the aim was to destroy each opponent car and every other car was unique game is before 2004.............



was it toy cars? then Re-Volt
if it was real cars then Carmageddon?


----------



## Flash (Jul 11, 2014)

We can't shoot in Carmageddon.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2014)

Flash said:


> We can't shoot in Carmageddon.


We can shoot some electrical bolts or something... Game seems to be Carmageddon...


----------



## Anorion (Jul 11, 2014)

he didn't say anything about shooting, just weapons.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2014)

Or, maybe Blur??? Twisted metal??? Crash day???


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> was it toy cars? then Re-Volt
> if it was real cars then Carmageddon?



not real cars .....i t was like one car 1 truck 1 jeep 1 suv 1 bike like that all with diff weapons as u see in death race...........

- - - Updated - - -

and ya no race events..........

- - - Updated - - -



powerhoney said:


> Or, maybe Blur??? Twisted metal??? Crash day???



ya it was like twisted metal only........but i played it in pc how is it wikipage says only ps..............

- - - Updated - - -

i also remember clown car........


----------



## Anorion (Jul 11, 2014)

twisted metal is a series, many titles are there


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> twisted metal is a series, many titles are there



its twisted metal 2 only lol powerhoney found it....................

ps: anyone recording scores which one nails it perfectly..............


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> not real cars .....i t was like one car 1 truck 1 jeep 1 suv 1 bike like that all with diff weapons as u see in death race...........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


No thanks!!! 
No appreciation...


----------



## true_lies (Jul 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> The vs mode was so incredibly fun, it felt JUST like a moba, with minion tanks going to base, turrets in base.. OMFG now that i think of it, it had EVERYTHING modern MOBA has, turrets to stop minion tanks, destroying inhibitors, taking new bases to spawn super tanks, defensive air fortresses
> it came BEFORE warcraft 3



Yeahh...even i'm realizing that now. lol
Found a torrent for it...downloading now. BTW AirMech on steam looks similar


----------



## dixit8611 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Forgot the name of a game*

Hello everyone, Once i played a fps shooter in which the player had strange power in his hands with which he can make older things new again and vice versa.I used to kill enemies with this power.As far as i remember the game was set in a lab which was inside sea. I totally forgot its name. Can anyone tell me which game was that ?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Forgot the name of a game*

singularity


----------



## dixit8611 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Forgot the name of a game*



sam said:


> singularity


Thank you so much.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 24, 2014)

Guys, There was an old game which I played 10 years ago.. probably it was 2000. It's a medieval age game where the protagonist is a female and we can summon dragon by pressing v and can ride by mounting on it. The story starts with the girl coming to her village and seeing the dead bodies of her village people.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 24, 2014)

Drakan : order of the flame.. one of the best games ive ever played


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Drakan : order of the flame.. one of the best games ive ever played


Oh yes.. Thank you man.. It was indeed the best game at that time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 24, 2014)

I remember the awesome weapons and one particular weapon that I found was  this red colored insanely cool looking and indestructible
and the dragon battles man, can u imagine.. a game that good released 1999


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I remember the awesome weapons and one particular weapon that I found was  this red colored insanely cool looking and indestructible
> and the dragon battles man, can u imagine.. a game that good released 1999


The dragon battles are unforgettable. Also there were many colored swords each with different powers.


----------

